# One more New illegal Alien



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

El Chapo was moved from the prison near Mexico City to one in Cd.Juarez across the border from El Paso, could there be another move coming, into the USA.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> El Chapo was moved from the prison near Mexico City to one in Cd.Juarez across the border from El Paso, could there be another move coming, into the USA.


I saw that. If the goal were to move him to the US, I would have thought putting him on an airplane from Mexico City would be less risky than driving him to Cd. Juarez.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

He was taken in a plane....


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Mexico doesn't quite know what to do with Chapo. They're tired of his activities, successful escapes and his celebrity status. He's a national vergüenza and they'd love to extradite him, but at the same time Mexican politicians never want to be seen as kowtowing to the U.S.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's the latest on El Chapo: Mexican Judge Rules El Chapo Can Be Extradited To The U.S.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Here's the latest on El Chapo: Mexican Judge Rules El Chapo Can Be Extradited To The U.S.


So - is the perception that now that 'El Chapo' is under arrest that the drug situation is significantly better ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> So - is the perception that now that 'El Chapo' is under arrest that the drug situation is significantly better ?


Surely you jest!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Surely you jest!


Wasn't El Chapo's yearly income about $3 billion (U.S.)? I'm sure his underlings said, after his arrest, "We don't want any part of that" and dismantled his network and began going to mass daily.


----------

